# Dark Sun - Half-Giant



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 11, 2009)

this is a character study, sort of, as I built him for something else 
halfgiants are 10' tall brutes faovured as bodyguards and shock troops in the dying world of Athas



[sblock="Dark Sun - HalfGiant"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 16, 2009)

Alternate version of it 

[sblock="Dark Sun Halfgiant v3"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Mercutio01 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the lighting is better in the second one.  I like these.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 18, 2009)

Mercutio01,
cheers! 
well that's the joys of digital art: I can do alternate verisons much easier than with traditional media


----------

